# Catering price



## Cat2017 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi, All
I'm a caterer and I live in Georgia were southern food cooked from the soul. I was asked to cater a wedding November 18th 2017. The client wanted soul food at first and now has decided to do finger food because she has overbooked her guest. She wants me to cater 300 people finger food which she thinks would be better than soul food. the client calls today and tells me she has bought all the food and she wants me to cook it and serve it. The menu is Meatballs, Fried Lemon pepper drummetts, Chicken salad/crackers, Honey Ham, Pasta Salad, Rolls, Croissants and Lemonade. How much should I charge her for cooking and serving the food. This is very different for me because I've never had this to happen. Please help me!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Figure out how much you would charge for that menu and then back out the food cost.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

I would do it that way too, it actually comes out a little bit to your advantage.
If you want to be super accurate though you deduct food cost as well as your time and labor that would have been involved in shopping for the food product. But it's up to you.
I would personally do it the way Cheflayne suggested.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

First of all I would give her the definition of a Caterer. Then I would explain to her that if the cost of the whole catering was $3000.00 it will still cost her $2100.00 for labor. After you pick her off the floor because she thinks she's going to save 1000's by buying the food, explain why. This isn't going to end well unless you explain the plan ahead of time. I wouldn't do the catering unless she knows the cost ahead of time.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Firstly ...she just calls you out of the blue and TELLS you this is how things will go down?
Did you already have a signed contract?
Agree with the Chefs.
I will add...unless you are crystal clear of the history of those ingredients (where were they bought and if stored properly) I would excuse myself from the event.
If someone gets sick it is on your head.
My rep is worth way more than what I would make from just cooking.

mimi


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

mimi is right on. What does your contract say. This does not sound good.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

So she calls you in mid October and changes yet again telling you that she has purchased food for three hundred people to be served November 18th. Am I the only person thinking that this lady is stretching the truth? Just a little bit? Where is she safely storing all this Food? Home walk-in fridge and freezer? 

I, as a professional catering service would only in very special circumstances would prepare and served food supplied by anyone else. 

Hopefully you have a contract. If not learn from the experience and professionally take your leave. There is no good outcome from this arrangement. 

Just my opinion, I could be wrong. 

David


----------



## abdiel (Jan 6, 2013)

So how did this work out?


----------

